# Lizards > General Geckos >  The Halmahera Giant or New Caledonia Giant Gecko..

## zeke

Well I picked up the new gecko, felt bad for the poor thing it's setup was just a ten gallon with a dish of water and light.. NOT ANYMORE!!! 

 Dont mind the duct tape.. I put 2 -10 gal tanks together and had to use the tape for a quick fix. I plan on making a wooden apron to hold them together, also to make it look nice.

View from the sky cam.


Here's the Gecko, not the greatest pics. It is VERY fast and looks to be stressed so I left it be.




 I think it's a Halmahera Giant Gecko, wish it was a New Caledonia. But this one is still cool and wicked looking  :Very Happy:

----------


## Big Gunns

He is "cool and wicked". :Good Job:  Looks like he has a regenerated tail also.

----------


## zeke

> He is "cool and wicked". Looks like he has a regenerated tail also.


Thanks BG.  Yeah I think it's a regenerated tail too. They palce I got it from said it went missing for awhile. So i'm guessing the tail drop happened then. Thanks for look


 Cheers

----------


## Aerial

Congrats on the new gecko! He looks nice  :Smile:

----------

zeke (04-02-2010)

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

I hate to be a bearer of semi-bad news, but that is a Tarentola annularis  (White-Spotted Gecko).  Definitely not a Rhacodactylus.

Not from New Caledonia.  It's from Sub-Saharan northern Africa.  It needs a drier setup than you have there.  Strictly insectivorous.

I think your setup will work just fine, if those are mainly artificial plants.  Just lower the humidity, and raise the heat a lot, if you were keeping it like a Rhac.  (More heat is the most crucial thing).  

Some care sheets:
http://www.geckosunlimited.com/commu...caresheet.html
http://www.geckoweb.org/profile/tarentola-annularis
http://www.noahsarkpetsshop.com/care...otgecko-cs.htm

I would be curious to know if you had it eating CGD or fruit, and if it actually ate any, lol.

----------

zeke (04-02-2010)

----------


## zeke

> I hate to be a bearer of semi-bad news, but that is a Tarentola annularis  (White-Spotted Gecko).  Definitely not a Rhacodactylus.
> 
> Not from New Caledonia.  It's from Sub-Saharan northern Africa.  It needs a drier setup than you have there.  Strictly insectivorous.
> 
> I think your setup will work just fine, if those are mainly artificial plants.  Just lower the humidity, and raise the heat a lot, if you were keeping it like a Rhac.  (More heat is the most crucial thing).  
> 
> Some care sheets:
> http://www.geckosunlimited.com/commu...caresheet.html
> http://www.geckoweb.org/profile/tarentola-annularis
> ...


Oh ok, I wasnt sure what it was.. I was told it was a Giant day gecko.. I konw that is not true..  thank you for the links. I'll get right on givin it the right setup. i did put CGD in the tank but i'm not sure if the gecko tried it or not.


 Cheers

----------


## mlededee

Thanks for those links WingedWolf. I was about to post that it definitely wasn't either a leachie or a halmahera, but you saved me having to verify for sure what it is.  :Good Job: 

Make sure to QT this new gecko and I'd advise getting a fecal done so you can treat it for any parasites. You definitely do not want to risk any cross contamination with your rhacs. Rhacs can be more succectible to parasites and often do not fare as well as other reptiles when infected.

----------

zeke (04-03-2010)

----------


## bloodpython_MA

Definatly looks like a Moorish/crocodile gecko. They usually only get about 4-5". Neat little geckos. They are pretty common at expos. Verrrrrry nice setup!

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Not a Moorish.  T. mauritanica don't have the white spots.

----------


## zeke

Ok now i'm gettin confused..... Is it a White Spotted Gecko?  or something else I cant pronounce. LOL..   Thank you all for taking the time and help me out ya'll rock!


 Cheers

----------


## zeke

> Not a Moorish.  T. mauritanica don't have the white spots.


I have givin the Gecko some CGD a few times and I found foot prints in the dish, so maybe it was being eating by the gecko. not sure, but I thought I'd let ya know.

 Cheers :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

I think many more insectivorous geckos like sweet stuff than was previously suspected.  Well, it won't do them any harm to get some nutritious CGD in their diet, if so--just watch out for obesity.

----------


## zeke

ok will do. I got crickets for it and we have superworms also.. thanks again for the info and all the help..



 Cheers

----------

